# peddle power help needed



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

As a joke, I told the family I was going to hook up the TV to the stationary bicycle. The joke's on me! They thought that was a great idea and want me to implement the idea. HELP!!! What components do I need and how do I hook them all up. Will we have to get a different TV for this to work?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

First thing you do is go find the electrical spec plate on your telly . . . . . . .

If its under a 100 watts you might do it (And sweat a bunch) . . . . . .

If it is a 50 inch plasma . . . . .NO way hoo-say...........

People just don't believe it . . . the energy it takes to spin a bike/generator to get any amount of "power" out of it..............


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm ready to downgrade a TV if I have to... at least for the kids programs. LOL
So what is necessary? What power can be generated by a bike? I've seen peddle grain grinders on Utube, but can you really power a bike? Or charge batteries? Could you ride for a while to charge up batteries and then use an inverter/converter (?) to change it to AC or would it be wiser to get a 12V TV. Do they even make one?


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, you can get some power using a bike. Personally, I would want to use something like an elliptical machine or exercise bike that uses the arms as well as the legs connected to a permanent magnet alternator.

They say that a trained athelete can generate about 100 watts for a short time. Figure on getting maybe half that and charging batteries until you have enough power to use.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Pedal [ peddle = selling ] Power generators are doable, but limited in wattage output. Online sites can help.

http://www.alternative-energy-news.info/technology/human-powered/pedal-power/


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Might be a good time to figure out a way to back out from under that "Joke"

Even if you did set up a system that worked I'm thinking you would very soon get loud complaints from those who wanted to watch the telly and had to "peddle" when you are not there..
Your cute little 13 year old daughter ain't gonna make it happen . . . .lol

Efficiency loses come into play when you would put a inverter into a system

Good question . . . Wonder if there is any decent 12vdc TV's available . . ???


----------



## AVanarts (Jan 2, 2011)

Jim-mi said:


> Might be a good time to figure out a way to back out from under that "Joke"
> 
> Even if you did set up a system that worked I'm thinking you would very soon get loud complaints from those who wanted to watch the telly and had to "peddle" when you are not there..
> Your cute little 13 year old daughter ain't gonna make it happen . . . .lol
> ...


Along that line, I've given some thought to adding a PMA to some of my exercise equipment, but the idea is to get a little "extra" our of my workout rather than really making power.

Off grid, every little "extra" can help.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Now that is realistic . . . . .A small amount of charge to keep a battery topped off . . . .
Some LED lights . . . . . .


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

When I researched this a couple of years ago, it was cheaper to buy a 100w PV panel than convert a bike. The panel I could figure on 4 hours average production every day where the bike would only produce if you peddled. I couldn't see the novality of the bike lasting more than a few weeks.

WWW


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Wonder if'n there may not be a pully/gear ratio that could make pedaling almost worth the effort - maybe just easier to "top off" that battery?


----------



## cmcon=7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I made one out of an old front wheel exercise bike, a clothes dryer belt and a car fan motor.
screw the motor to a 2x6 under the rear suport with plumbers tape and add a series diode to the battery.
you will need a 3" pulley for the motor and some guides for the belt to keep it on the tire.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
Some conversion plans here: 
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Conservation/conservation.htm#HumanPower

I guess its a way to stay in shape 

Gary


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

Micheal said:


> Wonder if'n there may not be a pully/gear ratio that could make pedaling almost worth the effort - maybe just easier to "top off" that battery?



the currect ration is needed, but no, power in = power out - about 70% loss of efficiency. so for the 1/4 horse power of peddle power a trained biker could peddle the bike for an 1/2 hour or so you would get about 78 watt hours. but you would have fun.......if you like that kind of fun....

sportsmansguide used to carry a chinese knock off of a military handcrank/peddle generator for low power radios.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the input everyone!! I thought this would be an interesting, fun and energetic project to take on, but it's looking a bit expensive as I don't have the parts available right now, but I'll sure be keeping my eyes open.


----------

